

Wahooly's Launch Gives Startups a Lesson in How Not to Launch a Startup - flardinois
http://siliconfilter.com/wahooly-gives-startups-a-lesson-in-how-not-to-launch-startups/

======
agscala
It's pretty incredible that this website fell on it's face so hard that users
couldn't even sign in. What I don't understand is why they're now requiring
everyone to reset their passwords too. What exactly are they doing over there?
This is pretty terrible.

